# New York, New York!



## booooze (Mar 11, 2005)

haha.
I'm off to new york!
Our marketing class(at school) have been planning a trip to new york for awhile now, and now its time to go. I leave tommorow . I'll be gone for a week, but don't worry I'll be back long as everything goes as planned  . If i visit any cool resaurants or food places (ya know), I'm hoping i can post a review or something.  

Anyways, take care guys, i'll be back in a week  (ill try and post some pics to)

Booooze


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Have a safe trip! Keep a journal so you don't leave out any important details.


----------

